# HOW OFTEN SHOULD I TAKE SUSTANON



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

hi guys just a simple question requiring a simple answer , how often should i inject sustanon , please dont reply if you dont know thanks


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

opions vary but for me it depends on dosage, but you cant got wrong with e3d imo


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> opions vary but for me it depends on dosage, but you cant got wrong with e3d imo


why would dosage have any bearing surely it does not matter as the prop has half life of 2.5 days if im not wrong so irrespective of dosage


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually inject every 3 days mate regardless of what the gear is TBH.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Scroll to top of page, there is a search box, use it.


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

medicaly for HRT it is administered once every 14 days, that was the whole point of blended esters, to reduce doctors visits.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

e3d


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I used it once a week mate, the esters are all over the place so I didn't see the need to jab twice a week.

I used some prop twice a week at the start of the cycle to help


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

big vin said:


> why would dosage have any bearing surely it does not matter as the prop has half life of 2.5 days if im not wrong so irrespective of dosage


if im only doing 1 0r 2 ml a week then il just do 1 shot but im im doing say a g+ il go eod-3d to aviod the ups and down


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

1 x per week for me, but I use Pro Chem, and there sus doesnt have prop in...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

E3-4d for me


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its a mixture of time released esters whick kick in at different times. Sust can be taken as long as every 10-14 days because of the half of the deconate.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

As you will see by the above responses there is no one answer, but the more often you inject anything the more stable your levels will be. This is why dose can be a deciding factor, once every 10-14 days might be ok for 500mg a week, but bigger doses will exaggerate the uneven test levels due to the faster esters.

I might be mistaken here... but I'm sure I read mars saying once a week is fine, so that would do for me.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

james12345 said:


> Scroll to top of page, there is a search box, use it.


No need mate, he's only asking a question. If you don't wish to make a useful contribution go post in the general section.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Big vin if thats you in your avvi we should all be asking you for advice!! good work mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i jab 2x week .


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

technically you can jab sustanon every month and still get a steady flow of testosterone through out the whole month(for HRT paitents).. but for people on cycles..

If your doing 1000mg/week of sus250.. I simply do 500mg on a monday then 500mg on a thursday,

depends on your personal preference, I just split it on them days because of the prop ester.. as long as you get it in during the week its fine mate


----------

